
Site:s3.amazonaws.com filetype:xls password - jwmoraes
https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3As3.amazonaws.com+filetype%3Axls+password&oq=site%3As3.amazonaws.com+filetype%3Axls+password
======
necessaryregret
Can you remove "Dolphin1" it is my password and presents a security risk.

------
jwmoraes
Source:
[https://blog.rapid7.com/2013/03/27/open-s3-buckets/](https://blog.rapid7.com/2013/03/27/open-s3-buckets/)

